#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-13
<haronas> test
<Guest6872> Hello, does anyone here is receiving "failed to load session "gnome-classic" with gdm and gnome 3.8?
<Guest6872> help
<Hx2> Hello, does anyone here is receiving "failed to load session "gnome-classic" with gdm and gnome 3.8?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-14
<ybo_> How can I update IBus to 1.5?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-15
<AdonisK> Hey guyz, anyone else having issues signing in google in the blue online accounts (which I guess is Gnome's one)
<AdonisK> I'm using the gnome3 ppa
<darkxst> AdonisK, havent seen any issues
<darkxst> are you using staging ppa as well?
<DarkEra> hi guys, just a question. I've been using Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 for a while now with the Gnome ppa added to get 3.8. Now today with the updates that i pulled in i noticed that some were for unity. I rebooted the system after the updates were completed and out of curiosity i checked the session from the login screen. Now i'm not sure if it was there before but there's a Ubuntu session among it that starts the Unity desktop. Is this normal for Ubu
<DarkEra> ntu Gnome?
<DarkEra> i thought it was a pure Gnome experience without a Unity session
<bersace_nss> DarkEra: that's normal. Ubuntu patched gnome-session to provide a "Ubuntu session"
<bersace_nss> it's the same package
<DarkEra> bersace_nss, ok, thanks for the info :)
<bersace_nss> anyone know why empathy 3.8 is not uploaded ? I guess there is some mess with UOA…
<Mikegwald> Hi anyone have any issues upgrade to gnome 3.8 ?
<atrus> i'm sure somebody did
<mikegwald> hi guys
<mikegwald> anyone have any issues trying to upgrade to gnome 3.8 ?
<mikegwald> anyone home ?
<Logix_> Hello, is anyone available to answer a quick question of mine?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-16
<hgmhgk> sup
<Forage_> When trying to upgrade Empathy from the gnome3 staging ppa, packages like account-plugin-irc will be removed. Will I still be able to use irc accounts after I update all packages from the ppa?
<Forage_> ricotz: since you added Empathy to the gnome3 staging ppa, maybe you know the anwser
<Forage_> When trying to upgrade Empathy from the gnome3 staging ppa, packages like account-plugin-irc will be removed. Will I still be able to use irc accounts after I update all packages from the ppa?
<ricotz> Forage_, yes it will
<Forage_> is it handled differently now, not requiring the account packages?
<Forage_> the same goes for jabber e.g.
<ricotz> Forage_, the file structure has changed and the needed bits are included in the main package now
<Forage_> ok, good to know
<Forage_> ty
<ricotz> (this might change for the official ubuntu package again)
<Forage_> btw, are you planning on updating Empathy to 8.2?
<ricotz> it isnt on my list yet, kind of busy with other things currently
<Forage_> any particular reason, besides lack of time, for it not being on 8.0 in the first place yet? If it's mainly a matter of updating to upstream and checking the current patches, I could take a stab at it as well
<Forage_> 3.8.0 that is
<Forage_> or are there bigger matters to tackle?
<ricotz> Forage_, jfyi, pushing empathy 3.8.1
<Forage_> ricotz: muchas gracias :-)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-17
<darkxst> anjuta does not like saucy too much ;(
<Ponch0> Hello is anyone here?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> hi
<ricotz> thanks for uploading all the updates :)
<darkxst> np :)
<ricotz> although the gtksourceview3 packages needs an update and can be synced from debian, but it introduces a soname bump
<darkxst> ricotz, I know, thats why I left it
<ricotz> so it needs a real transition
<ricotz> i think i will upload a modified package of the current one to loosen up the internal dep
<ricotz> and upload 3.8.1 to staging
<ricotz> darkxst, dont be afraid to use urgency=medium ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, a lot of the updates are so minor, there really is no urgency
<ricotz> right, but the leave the ppa in a broken state for some time ;)
<darkxst> really? even when they don't break dependencies?
<ricotz> darkxst, i mean if the amd64 is built and the i386 not, currently anjuta creates this problem
<ricotz> caused by the inner dep on the common package
<ricotz> which i am about to remove in the gtksourceview3 package
<ricotz> to make a smoother transition possible
<darkxst> anjuta is stuffed on saucy anyway
<darkxst> I thought I did anjuta as medium though, oops
<darkxst> there must be some db change or something, breaking it on saucy (symbol-db-engine fails to load properly, causing a segfault)
<ricotz> i see, havent run it yet
<darkxst> happens with 3.7.90 as well as 3.8.2, and building under saucy didnt help either
<ricotz> darkxst, so you can't even start anjuta?
<darkxst> nope, you can get a bit further with 'anjuta --no-session' but then it crashes when you create a project
<ricotz> darkxst, seems to run fine here
<ricotz> 3.7.90 raring build on saucy that is
<darkxst> strange
<darkxst> I get "libanjuta-symbol-db:ERROR:symbol-db-query.c:892:sdb_query_set_property: assertion failed: (priv->dbe_project != NULL)"
<darkxst> ricotz, anyway if you rebuild anjuta, add this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673187/ (fixes compile error on saucy)
<ricotz> darkxst, i see
<ricotz> darkxst, i havent planned to upload to the saucy package yet
<ricotz> darkxst, might be better to do a whole binary copy of the raring pockets first to avoid trouble
<ricotz> darkxst, did you thought about/looked into backporting some systemd bits from saucy?
<darkxst> ricotz, hmm no I havent.
<phako> any chance of getting evince 3.8.2 soon?
<phako> 3.7.92 has a rather annoying search focus bug
<ricotz> phako, will be there soon
<phako> good :)
<ricotz> darkxst, btw, mutter should be sync with debian and use libmutter0b
<darkxst> ricotz, sure can do that, although debian has some build deps that arent updated, should they be fixed first?
<darkxst> (cogl, clutter)
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah, i guess it would be nice to have them fixed in debian first, but it isnt pressing -- just saying it should be done with the saucy upload and push it gnome3-raring too
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, will work something out, have to go now though
<ricotz> darkxst, don't worry
<mau> hi I have a question.
<mau> I have a question.
<mau> im using USB flashdrive to install ubuntu gnome along windows 7. Im stuck at the partitioning, help. how to partition?
<Basil1x> Hullo.  Fresh install.  Been having sound issues with normal distro, so decided to try this one.  So far it seems to be working.
<tyrog> Hi, what are the bugs currently present in gnome 3 staging ppa packages? the major ones. thanks
<bersace_nss> mau: backup your windows, shrink it, and put Ubuntu in it
<bersace_nss> mau this should be proposed automatically by the installer
<mau> yeah it should be automatic but its not.
<Allyoutoo> Hello, is there a know bug that skype has problems with pulseaudio on Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 64bits? I encountered this problem and I solved it by installingia32-libs-multiarch package
<mau> after clicking install along windows, partitioning is the next one.
<tyrog> are there still problems with gnome control center 3.8?
<mau> it said that adjust the divider....
<jbicha> tyrog: see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-gnome-3-8
<mau> please help me. I wanna install ubuntu gnome today. :\
<Basil1x> There should be an option to just delete linux partitions and reinstall.  I've had to do that several times, and doing it manually is a bit too much of a faff.
<Basil1x> OK.  Sound just went.  Is there a way to fix this issue, or must I continue using Windows?
<tyrog> jbicha: So gnome3 staging is not recommend currently?
<Basil1x> 13.04 Toshiba L755 8GB/1TB i5 Bluetooth USB dongle and nothing else.  Sound works for a bit after reboot, then fails.  ALSA claims there's nothing wrong.  Is there a fix/is this a known issue?
<Basil1x> Sound under W7 is fine, so I don't think the sound card itself is at fault.
<Allyoutoo> Basil1x: so what programs have problem with sound? or all? 32bits or 64bits?
<Basil1x> All.  It's the 64bit distro.
<mau> hi im back! i cant install ubuntu gnome. stuck after install along windows. It needs allocated...divider something and hangs up.
<Allyoutoo> mau: does the installer get stuck?
<Basil1x> ALSA insists there is sound, but after a bit there is none.
<Allyoutoo> Basil1x: so its a problem with pulseaudio i think
<Basil1x> Lovely.  Is there a way to check/fix pulseaudio?
<mau> Allyoutoo: it hangs when it needs allocated.....divider....
<Allyoutoo> Basil1x:  try entering first "pulseaudio -k" and then "pulseaudio --start" it should restart your pulseaudio
<mau> Allyoutoo: im using USB flash drive and linux live USB creator.
<Allyoutoo> mau: you should check that the iso you downloaded is complete and doesn't contain errors, there might also be a menu item to check the installation image on the boot time (can't remember well).
<mau> Allyoutoo: how to check? linux live USB creator said its integrity was checked and recognized as ubuntu 13.04
<Allyoutoo> mau:  not sure how to check md5 on windows, you can probably find something with google to do that, also reflashing the iso to usb can help
<Allyoutoo> I've even had problems where i had to change the whole usb stick for iso to install properly on it
<Basil1x> No joy.  The commands seemed to work, but still no sound
<Allyoutoo> Basil1x: if you open the sound control from pulseaudio what do you see? (listed audio devices etc?)
<mau> Allyoutoo: whats reflashing? I downloaded the iso here.
<Allyoutoo> mau: to run the linux usb maker again to put the iso on the usb
<Basil1x> The control panel reports only: Speakers - Built-In Audio
<mau> Allyoutoo: yes I did that already.
<Allyoutoo> Basil1x: and you got only speakers (no headsets, audiocard etc?)
<Basil1x> speakers and a microphone... both built in.
<Basil1x> The mic still works, btw
<Allyoutoo> hum
<Basil1x> At least, the meter moves when I shout at it. :)
<Allyoutoo> just to make sure, you have put the sound volume up? and made sure its not on "mute"
<Basil1x> I have.
<Allyoutoo> hum well, i'm afraid i have no idea what is wrong :S
<Allyoutoo> what program you have the problem in?
<Basil1x> Just fyi:  Kubuntu once reported that the sound device had 'disappeared'
<Basil1x> All programmes are affected.  Videos, FireFawkes, the main system's alert sounds... all are gone.
<Allyoutoo> hum and they work right after boot?
<Basil1x> This is a completely fresh install.  all I've done is run the updater.  Yes, they do.
<Allyoutoo> can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<Basil1x> Lemme see... sec
<Basil1x> http://pastebin.com/EKVV6tW1  <--- output of DMESG
<Basil1x> Backup laptop was once Primary laptop, but the sound failure forced me to buy a new Primary laptop.  Poor thing has sat, gathering dust, ever since. :(
<Basil1x> I'd like to use it for more than the occasional email check when my main laptop is busy.
<Basil1x> Could it be the fault of the firmware update?  perhaps something happened Windows can deal with that *nix can't?  Perhaps this is on purpose.
<Basil1x> Hullo?
<Basil1x> Why does this happen regardless which distro I use?  The sound fails, and when we get to exactly this point in the debugging, my helper disappears.
<Basil1x> NVM...  Trying another distro.
<dev__> I'm writing a bash script to launch a gnome-terminal and run 3 scripts on login but any -e param causes a "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" error in gnome-terminal
<dev__> Thoughts?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-18
<jbicha> darkxst: what's git_revert_isRunnableHelper.patch in gnome-session for?
<erle-> are you doing the ppas for 3.8?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-19
<Raphael> how to install ubuntu gnome under a raid0 config?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-12
<Guest43932> please help me, how to reset gnome to the actual default settings of gnome 3, like in debian,fedora?
<darkxst> Guest43932, what do you mean? if you want fedora settings, then use fedora!
<Guest43932> if you say so, fedora it is, thank you!
<darkxst> Guest43932, fwiw fedora doesnt even ship all settings default as per upstream!
<xiaofeng__> Hello?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-13
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ricotz> how is totem working for you?
<ricotz> last time i checked it performed horrible :\
<darkxst> work ok here, although I have no sound currently
<darkxst> (thats unrelated to totem though)
<ricotz> i see, it is taking all cpu power all the time, so pretty much unusable here
<darkxst> uses ~15% of one core here
<ricotz> the video-file overview is working smooth for you too?
<darkxst> the overlay with track control?
<ricotz> yes, the one which opens by default if you simply start totem (without passing a file)
<ricotz> do you see gstreamer criticals on startup?
<ricotz> (totem:6688): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_mini_object_copy: assertion 'mini_object != NULL' failed
<ricotz> (totem:6688): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_caps_get_size: assertion 'GST_IS_CAPS (caps)' failed
<ricotz> (totem:6688): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_mini_object_unref: assertion 'mini_object != NULL' failed
<ricotz> ** (totem:6688): CRITICAL **: gst_pad_set_caps: assertion 'caps != NULL && gst_caps_is_fixed (caps)' failed
<darkxst> ricotz, no I don't see those
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> the start page with files is ok, but lots of thumbnails are missing
<darkxst> mainly for iphone videos
<ricotz> this is probably the task of tracker
<darkxst> ricotz, tracker doesnt make thumbnails does it?
<ricotz> hmm, i thought tracker would trigger its creation, but i guess i am wrong
<ricotz> will update tracker to 1.0.1
<darkxst> should just land it in utopic?
<ricotz> tracker is for trusty and utopic
<ricotz> it is a bugfix release
<darkxst> I meant into the proper archvies, not the ppa
<ricotz> ah of course it should imo
<ricotz> if the rdepends are ready
<ricotz> darkxst, tracker seems to require gtk 3.12
<darkxst> does it? configure.ac say 3.0?
<darkxst> but I guess thats easily out of date
<ricotz> https://git.gnome.org/browse/tracker/commit/?id=911a34b0675d586686b45570963e4d1e3c444585
<darkxst> that is not in the 1.0 branch though
<ricotz> (so the totem problem is likely related to running gstreamer master here)
<ricotz> ah right, never mind then
<Brumble_> Hi every body
<darkxst> Brumble_, hi
<Brumble_> Hey whats up :)
<Brumble_> I'm going to try ubuntu gnome in a couple days, ordered the dvd
<darkxst> we dont even have a dvd :)
<Brumble_> well from osdisc.com they download burn to dvd and sell lol
<Brumble_> our internet is slow
<darkxst> ah ok, fair enough
<Brumble_> Is this edition of ubuntu fairly stable
<darkxst> Brumble_, yes, although there are a bunch of updates that were released after the ISO
<darkxst> hopefully your internet is good enough to get those!
<Brumble_> Yeah we have 110kbs internet fast enough to update but full dvd hard to download except overnight XD
<darkxst> ISDN?
<Brumble_> I think it;s dsl, we have the slowest dsl we could buy.
<Brumble_> I'm not positive I just know it's real kbs
<darkxst> oh you mean 110KBps then?
<Brumble_> Yes :)
<darkxst> Brumble_, big difference between the two!
<darkxst> 110kbps = 14KB/ps
<Brumble_> yeah the actual speed is 110kb/ps
<Brumble_> megabyte every 10 seconds XD
<darkxst> Brumble_, B = byte, b = bit
<Brumble_> Oh big bi is different thats wild
<Brumble_> B typo
<darkxst> ricotz, tracker builds fine on utopic, and bijiben and boxes are stuck in -proposed, so I will upload once I check the rest of r-deps
<darkxst> good old auto-sync ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, nice! :)
<darkxst> ricotz, and with any luck we can get tracker MIR'ed this cycle ;) for nautilus
<ext_> Hello i installed nvidia-prime it demolised my GUI... any ideas on how to fix ?
<darkxst> ext_, it is not working with gdm yet
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-14
<donglei> hello everyone, how to map right-alt to capslock key
<exalt> Hello, is this the channel for ubuntu gnome edition ?
<napnap> Hello all
<hiren90> hi
<napnap> One question Ubuntugnome use same repository than Ubuntu  ?
<hiren90> i believe so, for the common apps
<hiren90> and packages
<napnap> mmm...so I don't understand why LTS is supported 3 years against 5. :-s
<DASPRiD> napnap, because the gnome-specific packages won't be updated
<napnap> DASPRiD, ok, so security update will run 5 years ?
<napnap> (security of kernel and not gnome reated packages)
<napnap> related*
<DASPRiD> napnap, i think so, yes
<hiren90> i heard and read from ubuntugnome.com that support is 3 years for ubuntu flavors such as ubuntu gnome. But the base ubuntu will get 5 years.
<napnap> ok, but, if I choose  ubuntu then I install gnome-shell, I got 5 years for all... no ? or it make a difference ?
<napnap> or simply is the same 5+3 but without knowing
<napnap> not5+3 but 5(and 3 for gnome shell)
<mgedmin> gnome-shell is in universe: Canonical doesn't support it
<mgedmin> the ubuntu-gnome team will provide support for 3 years
<napnap> mgedmin, oh right
<napnap> thnaks for your answer !
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-15
<mgedmin> so, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1319897
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1319897 not found
<mgedmin> is a private bug and nobody can see it
<mgedmin> what's the process for making it public?
<mgedmin> I'd like to forward it upstream
<mgedmin> it's similar to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=727457 but the symptom and stack trace are a bit different (SIGABRT vs SIGSEGV)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 727457 in general "Crash in real_assign_crtcs()" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
 * mgedmin wonders about darkxst's native timezone
<mgedmin> ok, my bug is fixed upstream yay
<mgedmin> I'd like to backport the fix
<mgedmin> looks like my backport works
<mgedmin> attached a debdiff to the bug
<darkxst> mgedmin, +10 here
<darkxst> mgedmin, looks like both that patches in already included in 3.12.2
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-16
<deevad> Hi, Why shipping Gnome-Control-Center 3.8 in the last 14.04 , while I had Gnome Control Center 3.10 in Ubuntu-Gnome 13.10 with stagging PPA ?
<deevad> this is a big regression here. I feel fooled it wasn't wrote on the "release notes"
<deevad> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3?field.series_filter=trusty
<deevad> even here 3.8.6 ?
<deevad> no wayto got a Trusty 3.10 Gnome then ?
<darkxst> deevad, we might skip g-c-c 3.10 in gnome3 ppa, its going to be a bit messy to maintain that for 3 years!
<deevad> darkxst:  oh thanks for the info.
<deevad> darkxst:  too bad. G-C-C 3.10 contain a big improvement for Tablet user
<deevad> (wacom tablet)
<deevad> So, I have right now, a better system with 13.10 + ppa , than 14.04
<darkxst> 3.12 is in gnome3-staging, but that wont be supported for the full LTS
<darkxst> 14.04 + staging is better again ;)
<deevad> ok darkxst , yes I saw. I was a bit affraid of the 'warning' wrote on the stagging to install it
<darkxst> deevad, its pretty stable now
<deevad> darkxst:  if it's stable , why not freeze it now, and make it to gnome3-next ?  that would be lovely for 14.04
<deevad> I'm afraid of a fatal upgrade with gnome3-stagging in few month if I keep it
<darkxst> deevad, we are trying to avoid having 3 ppa's again
<deevad> darkxst:  I really understand.
<darkxst> there won't be any major changes now, just bug fixes
<darkxst> its just that it won't be supported for 3 years
<deevad> ok
<darkxst> and probably putting it into gnome3-next will just raise that expectation
<deevad> thanks for the info. I'll certainly struggle a bit my choice between ManjaroGnome/Antergos/Fedora20/OpenSuseGnome/and Ubuntu GNome ; I have a full studio to reinstall of production machine. With Cintiqs, color calibration, Blender workstation, wacom etc....
<deevad> But I really like the few tweaks Ubuntu-Gnome does (inherited from 'buntu)  :  direct delete on Nautilus  , Samba Share on Nautilus, and ubuntu software repo / driver tools
<deevad> darkxst:  do you think I expose myself to big unstability if I backport (up-port ) manually g-c-c 3.10 from saucy PPA , to a 14.04 ? ( https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/3834428/+listing-archive-extra )
<darkxst> deevad, its should work ok, but who is going to maintain it, backport bug fixes etc?
<deevad> darkxst: Sure, I understand. I'll try it on a local fresh install. will you be interested with feedback later about it ? (like after 3 weeks of prods )
<darkxst> deevad, I would be more interested in extra help for the ppa's etc, but anyway, let me know how you!
<deevad> darkxst:  ok :)
<deevad> hey darkxst :  So, here is a feedback : making the control-center 3.10 over the 3.8 was indeed messy ; and would be hard to maintain and lock package version anyway in case of update. So , I recleaned, and went to Ubuntu-Gnome 14.04 + Gnome3ppa + Gnome-Stagging ppa ; and it's really nice now. Thanks for your help and support !
<darkxst> deevad, just like I said ;)
<darkxst> and no problem ;)
<deevad> darkxst:  Yes :)
<deevad> I'll keep around darkxst , I can't help for package and ppa, but for the graphic part I can : http://www.davidrevoy.com/  , I'll try to submit for UtopicUnicorn wallpapers
 * darkxst has nothing much to do with the artwork team ; )
<jbskwid> good morning. I have a question.  when I select "sort folders before files" in nautilus settings it doesnt do anything.  Returning to preferences shows the checkbox unchecked.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<jbskwid> ehh.. nevermind.  I was able to check the option in dconf editor and it stuck
<jbskwid> weird that the prefs it wont though.
<salva202> hi
<salva202> I've an issue with ubuntu gnome 14.04: my logitech wireless mouse and keyboard don't work, the cursor is far too slow to respond. so i wasn't able to install the os. with the previos version the same mouse and keyboard worked fine.
<salva202_> I've an issue with ubuntu gnome 14.04: my logitech wireless mouse and keyboard don't work, the cursor is far too slow to respond. so i wasn't able to install the os. with the previos version the same mouse and keyboard worked fine.
<c_smith> got a question for you all that I'm curious about: anyone here use Ozon OS's Atom extensions?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-11
<mgedmin> gnome-keyring-daemon at 100% CPU for a while now
<mgedmin> seems to be working (ssh-add -l doesn't block or timeout or error out)
<mgedmin> aaand now it stopped
<vooze> Anyone using 3.16 stagging PPA, how stable is it?
<octoquad> evening :)
<octoquad> how is everyone?
<vooze> Anyone using 3.16 stagging PPA, how stable is it?
<octoquad> broken for me at the moment
<octoquad> might be related to my setup only though, other people are using it and it seems to work well
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-12
<darkxst> octoquad, what is broken?
<mgedmin> you know what?  gnome-terminal no longer considering : a word character has some advantages
<mgedmin> vooze, sufficiently stable for me
<mgedmin> some hot keys (volume/brightness/screenlock/screenshot/terminal) stop working if you switch virtual terminals, but there's a workaround (restart g-s-d and the shell)
<mgedmin> there's a gjs-console crash that happens once a day, but it doesn't seem to affect anything
<mgedmin> once suspend-on-lid broke but then it fixed itself for no reason; might not be related to 3.16
<mgedmin> horizontal mouse wheel direction is reversed (upstream bug; fixed upstream but not released yet)
<mgedmin> reboot hangs for me with a blank screen for over 20 minutes, but this is also probably unrelated to 3.16
<octoquad> darkxst, gdm specifically. Using an existing home directory and new user account seems to render gdm overlaying the password field on top the user list. Another one I have is after selecting an account to use to login with and entering a password the user list disappears giving the impression it's logging in, but all it does is hide the user list. Pressing escape brings the user list up again temporarily but hides again.
<octoquad> I also have this upstream bug: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=766462
<ubot5> Debian bug 766462 in gdm3 "with plymouth installed, and both GDM and KDM enabled, I don't get any gettys on my VCs" [Serious,Fixed]
<howudodat> hey everyone, need some help running gnome 3.16 on ubuntu 15.04.  I added the 3 repos (gnome3, gnome3-staging and ricotz/testing) and did a dist-upgrade.  on reboot I get the dmesg(es) and a cursor appears (I'm thinking it's an X cursor) and then nothing else.  I can switch back to consoles tty1-6 and back to 7 but I still see the same dmesg log and x cursor.  gnome-shell never appears
<luist> hey guys.. how do i set GNOME Classic as default?
<luist> actually.. i want it to be the only available option
<octoquad> hi luist, I'm not sure you can remove the other options from the login screen.
<octoquad> If you use Gnome Classic when logging in, it should automatically use that the next time you login, unless you change it to the default
<octoquad> desktop (Gnome 3)
<luist> octoquad: yes i want to set it to default for every user, including the first time i login
<luist> octoquad: and just removing the text from the other options from the login screen is fine… since they’re probably in the same packages
<octoquad> luist, see /usr/share/xsessions
<octoquad> luist, https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/session-user.html.en
<luist> octoquad: nice! i think it worked
<luist> how can i apply this config to new users?
<luist> octoquad: i couldn’t remove the session “System Default” btw… i left GNOME Classic and set it as default in the /var/lib/AccountsService/users/username file
<luist> but if the user chooses manually “System Default” it will go to the gnome 3
<luist> how can i change “System Default” to be GNOME Classic also? Don’t want to leave other options beside this
<octoquad> luist, I'm not sure to be honest, but maybe, some how, you can set System Default to be gnome-classic.
<darkxst> octoquad, not heard of that issue before, and certainly not seen it here
<darkxst> what GPU do you have?
<darkxst> luist you need to create a schema override to set system default session
<darkxst> create a file /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/50_mysession.override or similar
<darkxst> add to it
<darkxst> [org.gnome.desktop.session]
<darkxst> session-name="gnome"
<darkxst> (with the actual session name you want to use)
<darkxst> then run glib-compile-schemas in that folder
<darkxst> I don't think you can hide the other sessions though, well not short of removing the session files, which will just get replaced, anytime gnome-session gets updated
<darkxst> octoquad, if your using OSS drivers, perhaps try disable wayland in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<luist> thanks
<luist> i think my friend found out some more info on this
<luist> ill continue tomorrow
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-13
<Grokling> Curly one for you guys.. I've just been looking at 15.4, thought I'd install it and see how it went on my desktop. BUT, there's no mouse pointer (I can tell it's there, because there are a couple of mouseover responses) To make matters worse, the installer isn't keyboard friendly beyond the first screen. Any ideas what's up with the invisible pointer? Graphics issue perhaps? The installer doesn't seem to be running in full screen (not sure if it
<Grokling>  should?)
<Grokling> Not sure how I can even troubleshoot it at such an early stage?
<mgedmin> ugh, sounds painful
<mgedmin> what's the video hardware on this machine?
<mgedmin> (the installer is not a full-screen app)
<mgedmin> anyway, missing mouse cursor is most likely a driver bug
<mgedmin> *video driver
<Grokling> I have two nvidia GT210 cards - real basic cards.. solid state, and they're not supported properly by the 'current' nvidia drivers - I needed to use the legacy drivers in mint for them to work properly.
<darkxst> missing cursor usually means gnome-setting-daemon, thinks the idle-monitor is missing
<Grokling> I'm picking it's a driver bug/issue. But, how can I fix that if I can't install?
<mgedmin> lack of keyboard-friendliness also seems like a bug :/
<darkxst> Grokling, log into live session, launch dconf-editor, goto org->gnome->settings-daemon->cursor and disable it
<Grokling> I only started down this rabbit hole because latest chrome causes gpu freezes, which is fixed in a more recent kernel, and patched in a later mesa lib. so I updated both of those, and that broke my graphics spectacularly. I'm picking that ubuntugnome will have the same issue (same kernel, same mesa sources..)
<darkxst> you may also need to restart g-s-d with `gnome-settings-daemon -r`
<darkxst> yes Chrome is crap
<Grokling> okay.. so, live (after I managed to tab to it) started, and ALL of my screens work how they should (amazingly!)
<darkxst> do you have a mouse pointer?
<Grokling> Nope. Thanks to whoever set up the mouseover actions, I have a rough idea of where it is though..
<Grokling> Aaaactually.. I launched terminal, fired up dconf-editor, and now I have a mouse pointer. bizzare.
<Grokling> org->gnome->settings-daemon->[peripherals, plugins]  no cursor mentioned there.
<Grokling> plugins->cursor
<mgedmin> mouse pointer everywhere or just while it's over certain windows?
<darkxst> plugins->cursor
<Grokling> I can see the cursor everywhere at the moment.
<darkxst> the cursor plugin was (its gone in 3.16) meant to only hide cursor on touchscreens, but if something goes wrong it can get confused
<Grokling> Okay - well, since I have a mouse at the moment, I'm going to hit up the install and see how far I can get.
<Grokling> You're right though, not having a keyboard friendly installer is a minor problem for edge cases like me.
<mgedmin> it's a major problem for people with disabilities :(
<Grokling> True that.
<Grokling> Okay. Installed, and rebooted. Two of my screens have come 'on' (the #1 graphics card). But they're both entirely black. ctrl+alt+f2 gets me a tty which I can log into okay. Where to from here?
<Grokling> tty seems to have proper resolution, and no black border which is a great start.
<mgedmin> debugging nvidia issues is beyond my {area of expertise,patience}
 * mgedmin is buying laptops with intel video specifically to avoid nvidia
<Grokling> amen to that. Although, I did buy a Dell, and it has nvidia (seems to work just fine though)
<Grokling> Seems like the solution is to boot with nomodeset, then install the proprietary driver. Fingers crossed that it works!
<Grokling> It worked. Nearly. Now to make an xorg.conf that works..
<darkxst> you shouldnt really need an xorg anymore (and you may in fact find ubuntu overwrites if your try to make one)
<darkxst> ^xorg.conf
<Grokling> You also shouldn't use nvidia graphics, or run four screens off one machine.. Because I need to use the proprietary driver, I have to use the proprietary tools to configure it. xorg.conf is the result. Just takes a little careful iteration, and I'll get there!
<Grokling> At least, I think I do. Not sure on the status of xrandr vs xinerama, or the likelihood that gnome is using compiz(which xinerama can't handle)
<mgedmin> gnome 3.x is using gnome-shell, which is not compiz
<mgedmin> xrandr is good, xinerama is sort-of-obsolete, but xrandr emulates it AFAIU
<mgedmin> I've heard that modern nvidia proprietary drivers support xrandr at last
<Grokling> mgedmin, I'm not winning here..  If you know a mixture that'll work for me, I'm all ears. I have two nvidia GT210 1GB cards. I've had them running four screens up until recently. Can't manage to get ubuntu-gnome any further than two on the first GPU.
<Grokling> I was using xinerama.
<darkxst> Grokling, xinererama is gone
<darkxst> atleast I think so, nvidia blobs support xrandr fully these days
<darkxst> that said I've never tried 2 GPU's
<Grokling> Okay.. bring me to the future. I have the 340.76 driver, and I 'think' based on some results that xrandr 1.4 should be supported.
<darkxst> have 4 outputs on my 1 GPU
<Grokling> displayport monitors?
<darkxst> no, 2 DVI and 2 HDMI
<berglh> are they all connected?
<darkxst> its just a cheapo GTX750
<darkxst> yes
<Grokling> Nice! I could only find ones that would take displayport when I was looking. So went with two cards.
<berglh> interesting
<Grokling> So, xrandr.. how?
<berglh> can't you daisy chain display port?
<darkxst> Grokling, paste xrandr -q
<darkxst> or paste the result of the command even
<berglh> *tumbleweeds*
<Grokling> will do - have to get it off that machine into the interwebs somehow.. It's coming..
<mgedmin> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mgedmin> xrandr -q | pastebinit
<mgedmin> then copy the url here
<Grokling> Mission! Everything is tangled up.  Anyway: http://pastebin.com/Cj8v92S2
<darkxst> Grokling, xrandr only detects 1 card?
<darkxst> so that is all gnome will see
<mgedmin> btw what does "xrandr --version" say about the server RandR version?
<Grokling> xrandr needs to look harder..  xrandr --list-providers sees one provider, with four outputs
<Grokling> mgedmin, 1.4
<mgedmin> that's good
<mgedmin> I wonder if /var/log/Xorg.0.log contains anything useful
<darkxst> Grokling, maybe you need to --set-offload or whatever the command is
<Grokling> mgedmin, I can see the NVIDIA driver there, detects two GPUs. Apparently it can't use base mosaic on this chipset.
<darkxst> thats how the hybrid setups work, maybe its similar for 2 nvidia gpus
<Grokling> Which explains why that doesn't work..
<Grokling> var/log/Xorg.0.log => http://paste.ubuntu.com/11112683
<darkxst> [  4619.611] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Errors:
<darkxst> [  4619.611] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     - Unsupported GPU
<darkxst> [  4619.611] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     - Chipset not approved for SLI
<mgedmin> "Please see Chapter 29 in the README" O.O
<mgedmin> the README has *chapters* and there are *at least 29 of them*
<Grokling> Do we need SLI for xrandr though?
<mgedmin> what even is SLI?
<darkxst> Grokling, no, but you will need to setup xrandr offloading I suspect
 * mgedmin reads about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Link_Interface
<darkxst> mgedmin, its combines gpu's not well supported on lnux though
<mgedmin> two GPUs for one monitor, for better performance, AFAICU
<darkxst> mgedmin, yes
<mgedmin> Grokling, do I understand it correctly that you have an Xorg.conf, and that it has only one Device section?
<darkxst> in Grokling's case he probably wants --setprovideroutputsource and/or --setprovideroffloadsink
<Grokling> offloading:  "Version 1.4 of the X Resize, Rotate, and Reflect Extension (RandR 1.4 for short) adds a way for drivers to work together so that one graphics device can display images rendered by another"
<Grokling> That doesn't sound like it..
 * mgedmin googles up https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Multiple_monitors
<darkxst> Grokling, of course it does
<mgedmin> "While the documentation lists a 2x2 configuration of monitors, Nvidia has reduced that ability to just 3 monitors in Base Mosaic mode as of driver version 304" hahaha *weeps*
<darkxst> xinerama and the hacks that came with are long gone afaik
<Grokling> mgedmin, let me check that - I just flipped it to use xinerama (seeing as i know that's at least supported on these chips!) so xorg.conf just changed again.
<darkxst> so you can either run two X server
<Grokling> interestingly xinerama spins up all my monitors, just doesn't paint them with anything.
<darkxst> or use offloading
<Grokling> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/319.12/README/randr14.html
<darkxst> Grokling, mutter relies on xrandr
<darkxst> not xinerame
<Grokling> Ok, so I'll forget about xinerama for now, and have a crack at this offloading business.
<Grokling> okay, so, the example given there sets the nvidia device as the primary screen. I have two. Accordingly I'm a bit confused by the whole modesetting arrangement. Here's what I have so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11113001
<Grokling> Should that nvidia2 device be using the modesetting driver?
<darkxst> Grokling, you should only have one primary screen
<Grokling> So, set the other to inactive yeah?
<darkxst> well not primary
<darkxst> you really can't have two primary monitors that will break everything
<Grokling> I thought that's what the screen 0 and screen 1 were about?
<darkxst> no
<Grokling> Following the example in the docs, there's no busID for the second device, and no driver specified. Is there magic somewhere that 'guesses' that part?
<darkxst> that would be 2 X servers
<Grokling> Ah - makes sense. That's xinerama corrupting my thinking.
<Grokling> 4x X servers + xinerama.
<Grokling> X screens at least.
<darkxst> X screens are synomous with servers
<Grokling> This might be closer then? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11113080
<darkxst> Grokling, you shouldnt need a xorg.conf to make this work
<darkxst> that said I have never actually had hardware to try personally
<Grokling> Somehow we need to setup the offloading though? The docs say xorg.conf is the place for that? Seeing as xrandr isn't seeing the second GPU.
<Grokling> I suspect that if xrandr could see it, it'd probably nearly work out of the box.
<darkxst> Grokling, you said xrandr --list-providers sees it?
<Grokling> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11113164
<darkxst> Grokling, what nvidia driver version?
<Grokling> 340.76
<darkxst> Grokling, I'm out of ideas, really
<Grokling> rats. I thought you were going to solve this with me! The offloading stuff that I've tried didn't work. "can't find provider with name modesetting"
<Grokling> darkxst, thanks for the help/time this far.
<darkxst> Grokling, I am the head developer around here, but sometimes I can only guess
<darkxst> I don't have an infinite supply of hardware
<darkxst> in fact I have no supply of hardware
<Grokling> Heh.. I might soon have a matching pair of GT210s looking for somewhere else to be if I can't make this work with contemporary software!
<darkxst> not about to try that stuff in my development machine
<mgedmin> what happens if you remove the xorg.conf altogether?
<Grokling> Seems like xrandr needs sli AND base mosaic for a working setup.. neither of which is supported on this chipset.
<Grokling> Removing the xorg.conf gets me two screens on GPU-0, and nothing else. The other two are disabled.
<darkxst> sli is a nvidia thing, nothing to do with xrandr
<Grokling> re sli: https://www.martineve.com/2014/04/15/enabling-a-triple-head-3-monitor-setup-on-linux-mint-16-petra-with-two-nvidia-cards/
<darkxst> that seems like old news to me, though no date on the post
<Grokling> It seems like the offloading part does a similar thing, only via software.
<Grokling> url suggests april 2014
<darkxst> Grokling, offloading uses PRIME, that didnt exist in the nvidia drivers back then
<Grokling> yeah, hence the hardware solution. Now we have software to do something essentially the same I think?
<darkxst> Grokling, its not that simple
<Grokling> darkxst, I'm grasping at straws..  I currently have a dev workstation that I can't use. I can't run Chrome because it breaks my GPU unless I update kernel and mesa. Updating those breaks my graphics. Installing an entirely new distro (this one) gets me two screens that I could use.. but then I can do that on my laptop.
<Grokling> Very tempting to buy some different video card(s) to solve it.
<darkxst> Grokling, GTX750
<darkxst> they are about $100AUD
<darkxst> though if you need four DVI monitors you may also need adapters
<howudodat> hey everyone...on ubuntu 15.04, dell xps 15 qHD touchscreen laptop.  had the mising cursor problem on 3.14, org->gnome->settings-daemon->cursor wouldn't fix it.  decided to upgrade to 3.16.   I added the 3 repos (gnome3, gnome3-staging and ricotz/testing) and did a dist-upgrade.  on reboot I get the dmesg(es) and a cursor appears (I'm thinking it's an X cursor) and then nothing else.  I can switch back to consoles tty1-6 and back to
<howudodat>  7 but I still see the same dmesg log and x cursor.  gnome-shell never appears.
<darkxst> howudodat, don't use ricotz/testing if you don't know what you are doing
<Grokling> $180nzd.. Not sooo bad. Still NVIDIA, and I'd then have a fan.
<howudodat> darkxst...I tried first without ricotz/testing (using just gnome3-staging) and had the same result
<mgedmin> hint: you can use ppa-purge to remove it
<darkxst> howudodat, and I would need to see logs
<darkxst> file a bug and attach /var/log/gdm/
<Grokling> dell xps 15?  I thought that was HP?
<darkxst> howudodat, also could be caused by wayland gdm
<darkxst> you disable that /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<darkxst> you can
<Grokling> darkxst, how do radeon's fare in the linux world? Radeon HD6450 does three outputs for $50nzd.
<Grokling> With a heatsink rather than a fan.
<darkxst> Grokling, the older ones have pretty good OSS support, but not always
<darkxst> and the AMD proprietry drivers are a gigantic mess
<Grokling> So you'd stick with the NVIDIA stuff despite the pain?
<howudodat> here's a bit of info on the dell:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15-9530
<howudodat> urged ricotz and disabled wayland in the greeter...now I no longer see X overlaying on the boot messages, but a just a black screen.  when I switch back to tty1, I see: A start job is running for Wair for Plymouth Boot Screen to Quit
<darkxst> Grokling, no pain here
<Grokling> darkxst, That's okay, I'm having it for you.
<darkxst> there is one bug that breaks totem, and a few other apps that use cogl
<darkxst> but upstream are on it
<darkxst> and that is only 3.16
<darkxst> like I said I have not tried multiple GPU's atleast not in the last 10 years
<darkxst> actually not since I got matrox G400
<darkxst> so probably closer to 15 years
 * darkxst sleep now
 * Grokling just realised it's 0135.. sleep a wise choice
<darkxst> Grokling, in NZ?
<Grokling> yeah.
<darkxst> figured, couldnt think of anyone else ahead of our time!
<Grokling> It's nice to have someone else awake in IRC land at this time.. while the US sleeps.
<darkxst> Grokling, most of europe is awake!
<Grokling> True, but I don't see any of them in here helping!
<darkxst> and I'm not aware of any canonical'erz in US
<howudodat> ok, I might be in deep here...I cant get to a login prompt any more...cant ssh to my laptop either.  Just sits at A start job is running for Wait for Plymouth Boot Screen to Quit
<darkxst> howudodat, do you have kdm installed?
<Grokling> one last boot, then I'm out.
<darkxst> or some other dm, apart from gdm?
<howudodat> no, it should only be gdm
<darkxst> gdm should kill the plymouth session
<darkxst> but that doesnt happen apparently when another dm is installed
<darkxst> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=766462
<ubot5> Debian bug 766462 in gdm3 "with plymouth installed, and both GDM and KDM enabled, I don't get any gettys on my VCs" [Serious,Fixed]
<darkxst> potentially related
<darkxst> but
<darkxst> I'm off to bed
<howudodat> ok, I disabled plymouth in grub and the last message I get is a nouveau error: MMIO write of 0x000002 FAULT at 0x4108ac [IBUS], then the X cursor
<darkxst> howudodat, what card?
<howudodat> I believe it's onboard intel
<darkxst> howudodat, no, the it wouldnt be using nouveu
<darkxst> howudodat, maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/1412602?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1412602 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "No live DE in Vivid using nouveau w/GeForce 7025/nForce 630a" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * darkxst goes, really now
<howudodat> ok, me too, might jump back on later tonight
<darkxst> howudodat, its midnight here, I won't be back
<howudodat> :) it's 7am, and sadly I'm out all day...so I can't get this fixed until later....sleep well...if you're back around in about 12 hours we'll talk again then
<darkxst> howudodat, try after 6pm aussie time
<octoquad> darkxst, apologies for delay in response. Using fglrx at the moment not OSS drivers. Additionally I do not have the wayland package installed. I will try with a fresh install and file a bug report if I get the same result.
<MatheusAlves> Anyone there?
<MatheusAlves> I need some help
<MatheusAlves> Ubuntu GNOME is multil language?
<MatheusAlves> Please, i can't install GNOME on ubuntu...
<octoquad> Hi MatheusAlves. Yes Ubuntu GNOME is multi language. Are you having a problem with language support or installing Ubuntu GNOME?
<MatheusAlves> No, i just did know this to download ;D
<MatheusAlves> Thankz
<octoquad> np
<Grokling> darkxst, So, I gave up. Gnome just doesn't like it. I installed kubuntu, first boot, it brought up all four screens perfectly. Okay, they're not in the same order as they are physically on my desk, but I'm prepared to forgive that!
<JDAIII> quick question. I'm on UG14.04 and randomly, the screen on my main monitor will go black. The first time this happened, I rebooted, but now I just have to switch to tty1 and then back to tty7. Now this is not a horrible issue since I have a workaround, but I'd like to know why it happens randomly. Usually once a day
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-14
<thomaslnx> why scripts placed on /etc/init.d don't run on start up from ubuntu gnome 14.04 lts?
<berglh> Grokling: that's disappointing
<Grokling> berglh, I spent way too many hours on it already. I was well and truely ready to try something else!
<Grokling> disappointing, but at the same time awesome - because it means that it IS actually possible to come up with a solution that works out of the box.
<berglh> so xrandr never saw the second gpu?
<Grokling> Not with the nvidia drivers. And to be fair, it doesn't in kubuntu either. Nouveau + xrandr seems to work quite happily out of the box in kubuntu - it finds the second GPU fine, and configures it without a hitch..
<berglh> i see
<berglh> nvidia: y you no?
<Grokling> nvidia. Just is.  With the nvidia driver, only one interface shows in xrandr -listinterfaces  BUT, in nvidia-settings, they're both there, and can be turned on, and xinerama'd. Except that gnome doesn't do xinerama, so that breaks it.
<berglh> oh well, at least you're going
<berglh> not using gnome-shell would irk me though
<Grokling> Knowing what I know now, I could try it again with the nouveau driver and see if xrandr will work for me with gnome - it should I'd guess.
<berglh> or just see if you install the nvidia drivers if it breaks kubuntu xrandr
<berglh> sounds like that's the problem
<berglh> xrandr not getting nvidia ident correctly
<berglh> maybe it works with an older nvidia driver?
<Grokling> I've never had the nvidia driver working with xrandr properly before now, and I've never had gnome working properly(or at all) with nvidia's xinerama. There are two potential nvidia drivers, and neither help.
<Grokling> berglh, " if you install the nvidia drivers if it breaks kubuntu xrandr"   It does.
<berglh> hmm
<Grokling> darkxst, You about today?
<darkxst> Grokling, whats up?
<Grokling> I gave up this morning and dropped kubuntu in my machine. Out of the box it worked. All four screens. Unfortunately, with no mouse pointer which is odd, but kinda vital.
<Grokling> So, taking what I learned there, I'm trying ubuntu-gnome again tonight.
<Grokling> with nomodeset, I get one screen running. Without nomodeset, I get three powered up, but blank.
<darkxst> nomodeset only applies to the FOSS drivers
<Grokling> I know from yesterday that if I put the NVIDIA driver in, it'll work on two screens only. I know from today that NVIDIA xinerama and gnome don't play, but that xrandr might.
<Grokling> Which means I need to stick with the FOSS driver, and accordingly, somehow get something better than blank screens to render!
<darkxst> or just buy a card that works!
<darkxst> the GT2xx series were pretty rubbish in all regards
<mgedmin> the "out of the box it worked" bit is interesting; have you written down the configuration it used?
<Grokling> The thing is.. out of the box, kubuntu works..  And mint+Mate work.
<mgedmin> i.e. what driver, what driver version, was there an xorg.conf, what did xrandr say about the config?
<Grokling> mgedmin, I did, dumped it out to the interweb, but it'll be gone now. I can boot back into it and repeat if you like?
<Grokling> The mouse thing is annoying - it works, it's just invisible! Soooo close.
<mgedmin> in Ye Olden Days xorg.conf used to have an option to disable hardware mouse cursor acceleration
<mgedmin> (it was driver-specific, of course)
<mgedmin> (video driver, not mouse driver)
<Grokling> Okay.. here's the kubuntu stuff(s)
<Grokling> xrandr -q : http://paste.ubuntu.com/111128447
<Grokling> xrandr --listproviders : http://paste.ubuntu.com/111128449
<Grokling> Xorg.0.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/111128454
<Grokling> There is no xorg.conf in etc/X11
<Grokling> Did I miss anything mgedmin ?
<mgedmin> "The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist."
<mgedmin> all three
<mgedmin> protip: gist.github.com pastes never go away
<Grokling> Yeah - sorry. Remove one of the '1's and they work.
<mgedmin> heh
<Grokling> using pastebinit in ubuntu.. that was a protip from yesterday ;-)
<mgedmin> I didn't realize you were typing in the URLs by hand :)
<mgedmin> I don't actually know if paste.ubuntu.com pastes expire
<mgedmin> "Sink Output, Source Offload", I know some of those words!
<mgedmin> name:nouveau, nice, the free driver supports your config!
<mgedmin> what was the version of kubuntu?
<Grokling> Have you tried using a system with four screens in no particular order, no mouse? It's easier to type stuff into the laptop next to it!
<mgedmin> 15.04?
<Grokling> kubuntu 15.04
<mgedmin> an xorg.conf.d with Option "HWCursor" "off" might be worth a try (+ a bug report about "help my mouse cursor is invisible", if you're feeling like giving the developers a chance to maybe fix it if they maybe stumble upon it)
<mgedmin> the question is, if this works on kubuntu 15.04 out of the box, what's different about ubuntu-gnome 15.04?
<Grokling> That's why it takes me so long - first I have to get the mouse to a hot corner where I can see that it's actually there, and then move it slowly across the expanse of screens until I find it over the terminal window! Guessing game really!
<Grokling> mgedmin, Exactly. It does prove that it's possible..
<mgedmin> I'm in awe at your patience; I would've just alt-tab'bed until the terminal was in focus
<mgedmin> I wonder if stock ubuntu gnome 15.04 uses wayland for gdm
<Grokling> I did. But it was like 50pxx50px.. so I had to find it so I could make it bigger!
<mgedmin> or if that's something extra from the gnome 3.16 ppa
<mgedmin> window resizing with the keyboard is possible
<mgedmin> alt-space, down down ... enter, arrow keys, enter
<mgedmin> or maximization
<mgedmin> the specific shortcuts change OF COURSE THIS IS LINUX WHY WOULDN'T THINGS JUST CHANGE ARBITRARILY ALL THE TIME
<mgedmin> in the past alt-f10 was traditional for maximization
<Grokling> Yeah, that's so obvious if you didn't know about it already!..
<mgedmin> nowadays it's often <super>+up
<mgedmin> alt-space for the window menu is a shortcut all oldtimers know (I believe it's used by every windowing system since windows 3.11)
<Grokling> <super> opens the menu in gnome. Doesn't in kubuntu. There's no accounting for these things!
<mgedmin> so OF COURSE nobody documents it for new users to discover because "everyone already knows this amirite?"
<mgedmin> augh I'm not in a good mood today, sorry :(
<Grokling> I'm cranky too. Too many hours fighting with DEs that won't play nice with my system. It's not like I have work I need to use it for by last week or anything..
<Grokling> Nobody reads documentation anyway, so there's really no point, besides, it'll change again by the time the documentation is done..
<Grokling> mgedmin, Is there any chance you could slap together the file for me to drop into xorg.conf.d?
<mgedmin> for kubuntu? or have you reached parity with ubuntu-gnome config?
<Grokling> for kubuntu for now -it's the most promising of the two, and if I can just get that mouse cursor to show up...
<Grokling> Oh, alt+space is tied to something else in kubuntu.. some kind of run dialog box thing I think.
<mgedmin> if you run "sudo Xorg :1 -configure", you should get a ~/xorg.conf.new
<mgedmin> waaaah
<mgedmin> I didn't expect kde to do this
<mgedmin> ignore most of it
<mgedmin> (of the xorg.conf.new)
<mgedmin> take Section "Device" (or both of them?) and copy it into a new file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/software-mouse-cursor.conf
<mgedmin> then edit it and uncomment Option  "HWCursor" and set the value to "False"
<mgedmin> then 'sudo service kdm restart' (this will log you out)
<mgedmin> if something goes wrong, log in into /dev/tty1 and sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/software-mouse-cursor.conf; sudo service kdm restart
<mgedmin> my advice is sourced from google (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Using_.conf_files) and the noveau manual page: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man4/nouveau.4.html
<mgedmin> waaah http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/en/man4/nouveau.4.html is 403 forbidden WHY GOD WHY
<Grokling> here goes nothing.. logging out now..
<Grokling> Argh. 'false' is not a valid keyword in this section.
<mgedmin> did you quote it?
<mgedmin> Option "HWCursor" "False"
<Grokling> Nope, nor capitalise..
<mgedmin> I don't know if capitalization matters, but just in case
<Grokling> It nearly started. Full reboot time I think.
<Grokling> Nope. Now it loops - when I login, it goes to start the desktop, then drops back to the login again.
<mgedmin> anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<mgedmin> (Xorg.0.log will have the bits from the working login screen; the .old will have the bits from the crashed desktop session)
<Grokling> Only something about 'reporting 4 6 42 325' which means nothing to me. and then a 'resize called 7200 1080' at the very end
<mgedmin> what about ~/.xsession-errors?
<mgedmin> I'm not sure kubuntu still uses it; ubuntu-gnome moved to ~/.cache/gdm/session.log, while unity moved to ~/.cache/upstart/*.log
<mgedmin> waaait, this is 15.04 therefore systemd therefore journald
<mgedmin> journalctl should have all the session errors
<mgedmin> (DID I MENTION ABOUT THINGS CHANGING ALL THE TIME ON LINUX?)
<Grokling> journalctl huh.. where do I find that?
<mgedmin> /bin/journalctl
<Grokling> mgedmin, Nothing there that leaps out at me. I can't even find reference to xorg that wasn't me sudo'ing.
<mgedmin> so, to summarize
<mgedmin> kubuntu without xorg.conf snippets: works but has no mouse cursor
<mgedmin> kubuntu with an xorg.conf snippet that disables HWCursor: kdm works, desktop session crashes
<mgedmin> is that right?
<Grokling> Exactly right.
<mgedmin> :(
<Grokling> That emoji doesn't come close to how I feel. I don't want to count the hours I've spent..
<Grokling> Bedtime. Before the two ends of the candle meet in the middle.
<Grokling> mgedmin, I didn't make it to bed yet.. BUT, I did discover a way to make it work. By changing the compositing renderer to 'xrender' I get my mouse cursor back. Seems like a bug somewhere to me. Hopefully someone in kubuntu land can take a look and fix it. Thanks for working through all the stuff with me over the last couple of days - sorry we couldn't get ubuntu-gnome over the line.
<mgedmin> O.o
<octoquad> darkxst, will evolution 3.16 land in staging ppa at some point?
<SonikkuAmerica> It'll eventually get there; be patient.
<darkxst> octoquad, at some point, e-d-s is a lot of work to update
<howudodat_> hey everyone, I had some problems upgrading to gnome 3.16.  I have disabled plymouth by removing splash from grub config.  I see the dmesg(es) and then the last line of dmesg is shown and then I get a pointer in the middle of the screen and then nothing else.  this is on 15.04 using gnome3 staging ppa.  I tried adding nouveau.config=NvMSI=0 to grub boot entry as per bug 1412602 but that didn't help either.  This is running on a Del
<howudodat_> ll 9530 qHD (not the 4k version), ubuntu 15.04
<ubot5> bug 1412602 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "No live DE in Vivid using nouveau w/GeForce 7025/nForce 630a" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412602
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-15
<darthanubis> Can't get the 14.10 iso from the website
<darthanubis> the links loop
<darthanubis> click get gnome >other releases>get gnome and so forth
<darthanubis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<darthanubis> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/utopic-desktop-amd64.iso
<darthanubis> is 14.10 no longer available for download?
<darthanubis> why does the topic say latest stable release 14.10 and not 15.04?
<JockeTF> darthanubis: Latest stable is 15.04.
<JockeTF> darthanubis: http://ubuntugnome.org/
<darthanubis> Just wondering why the topic has not changed
<darthanubis> but do you have a link to the 14.10 isos?
<darthanubis> I can't do-release-upgrade from 14.04.2 it keeps crashing
<JockeTF> darthanubis: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.10/release/
<darthanubis> SystemError: E:Malformed Description-md5 line; includes invalid character 'faf62eb70bf7b4cbe788cca7e66:d04b', E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<darthanubis> 15.04 wasn't stable for me
<darthanubis> I was hoping to go to 14.10 and upgrade gnome to 3.14
<JockeTF> darthanubis: I strongly recommend you get either 14.04 or 15.04.
<JockeTF> 14.10 will not be supported for long.
<darthanubis> I know
<darthanubis> I figure I can use it until 15.10 comes out
<JockeTF> Ah.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-16
<lindol> hi all :)
<lindol> long time no see ;)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-17
<lindol> time is too fast.
<lindol> have a good night :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-16
<darkxst> LaserAllan, if the gnome-shell interface is laggy, check that OpenGL is working, software rendering would kill perf on that cpu
<LaserAllan> Darkpet how do I check that?
<darkxst> LaserAllan, glxinfo | grep -i opengl
<darkxst> if you see llvm anywhere in the output you are stuck on software rendering
<LaserAllan> Dark not no kvm
<LaserAllan> Rvm sorry
<bartje> hi all, got a strange issue here. I can't log into gnome shell, but I can log in gnome classic, after upgrading to ubuntu 16.04.. Anyone having any knowledge about this problem?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-17
<georgeowell> upgraded to 16.04 and my fans seem to on a lot more
<georgeowell> which is weird as I have a thinkpad T410
<darkxst> georgeowell, is something running a muck and loading your CPU? if not file a kernel bug!
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-18
<georgeowell> darkxst: It seems not. I will investigate further.
<georgeowell> Maybe I need to clean my fans....
<georgeowell> Not a GNOME problem :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-19
<darkxst> ricotz, my keyboard doesnt work with that 4.6 kernel ;(
<ricotz> darkxst, 4.6.0-6.7 ?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes
<ricotz> hmm, sounds like fun ;(
<darkxst> its just a stock standard logitech wireless keyboard
<ricotz> weird, I assume you tried switching through the usb ports and nothing shows up in "lsusb"?
<darkxst> boot didnt get far enought to get an ssh
<darkxst> shell
<ricotz> oh, it doesnt even boot up
<darkxst> partially, but not to gdm
<darkxst> and no networking, didnt panic or anything
<ricotz> xenial?
<darkxst> yakkety
<ricotz> yakkety of course
<ricotz> ran into a problem with systemd lately but on a raspberry pi2 with xenial
<ricotz> which caused modules not being loaded
<darkxst> ive been meaning to get a pi3, but I am moving to the mountains in 2 weeks so that will have to wait
<darkxst> ordered a skylake laptop today to get me through winter
<ricotz> oh, I see, I was interested in a pi3 too, but there is no much difference to a pi2 for my needs
<ricotz> I am hoping a XPS13 ;)
<ricotz> (run this 4.6.0-6.7 kernel on an ancient asus p5b without a glitch)
<darkxst> I wanted to but the 40% discount on the top model of 15" inspiron range was too much to refuse
<ricotz> "Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c505 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse+Keyboard Receiver" works fine here, just checked
<darkxst> i7, 16GB ram, touchscreen, AMD :( graphics though
<darkxst> ricotz, weird, I booted into recovery mode and keyboard K570 or something is completely locked out
<darkxst> after grub
<darkxst> anyway gtg be back in a couple of hours
 * ricotz is avoiding dedicated graphics in laptops for good reasons ;)
<darkxst> well it should have intel iGPU also
<darkxst> I tried to get a nvidia prime laptop from the CC fund (purely to fix the damn thing), but they flat out refuse to supply laptops
<ricotz> darkxst, did you talk to jorge?
<mgedmin> fun: update-manager crashes right before it automatically pops up a window to tell me about available updates
<mgedmin> fun: I have both gnome-software and update-manager and both inform me about available updates
<darkxst> ricotz, no, CC and then mhall
<darkxst> they don't want to open that can of worms
<ricotz> darkxst, ok
<darkxst> ricotz, which is fair enough, but not great for us, when we just need hardware to test on
<freerider> hi
<freerider> currently running ubuntu-gnome 16.04
<freerider> and I get Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<freerider> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<freerider> Error: cannot open display: :1
<freerider> this error happen when I try to start a gui from the terminal
<freerider> Has someone here got the problem?
<freerider> the same problem
<freerider> ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-20
<mgedmin> welp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1548425
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1548425 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with AttributeError in check_hovering(): 'tuple' object has no attribute 'get_tags'" [Medium,New]
<mgedmin> I didn't expect GTK 3.18 -> 3.20 to change the API of the Python bindings
<de-facto> Guys when i create a <program>.desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/   where does that lookup its icon? can i place an icon somewhere in the ~/.local/share/  tree for that?
<de-facto> ok nevermind it seems ~/.local/share/icons/hicolor/ works for that
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-21
<lindol> hi all
<fassl_> how can i set gnome settings in c?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-22
<LinDol> hi all
<daniele_> Hi everyone
<daniele_> Can someone help me with a problem with GTK + 3themes?
<ricotz> daniele_, try #gtk+ on GIMPNet
<daniele_> Ok I'll try ;)
<ricotz> daniele_, and summarise your problem immediately and don't ask to ask ;)
<daniele_> Ah okok thank you
<daniele_> On gtk+ they told me that this issue can be caused by some Ubuntu modification on gtk libraries
<daniele_> Anyone have tried to apply different theme from Adwaita on Ubuntu 16.04?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-15
<jbicha> darkxst: why *do* we have gnome-shell depend on gdm3? I dropped that in artful for now and I'm thinking it might be good to SRU that back to xenial
<jbicha> that debconf question is very annoying since I think many users don't know how to handle it
<jbicha> people will still get the question if they install ubuntu-gnome-desktop unless we make that an alternate dependency
<TheNumb> Didn't the lock screen depend on gdm?
<TheNumb> I think it used to be the case
<tony1> the package "nautilus-emblems" has a dependency issue. it will not work unless "gnome-icon-theme" is installed on the system, Whether or not it is used as the system theme icon set.
<tony1> I hope devs are here?
<jbicha> tony1: please file a bug
<tony1> jbicha: where is the proper place?
<jbicha> you can run ubuntu-bug nautilus-emblems
<jbicha> We get the package from Debian so you could optionally file the bug there too
<tony1> you could probably get more emblems installing more icon sets on the system.
<tony1> ok will do
<dreamcat4> hi. i just noticed that your official download links for 'stable release' are 16.04.2... however ubuntu has changed their policy (starting this .2 version)
<dreamcat4> ... it seems that is a problem now actually! because this .2 gets less stable (newer) 4.8 kernel, etc like non-LSB releases and is not guaranteed for 5 years
<dreamcat4> so where to download 'ubuntu-gnome' 16.04.0 from?
<jbicha> dreamcat4: that's basically how 14.04 worked except that it's a bit better in 16.04 as it will automatically update the kernel and graphics driver
<dreamcat4> oh ok
<jbicha> if you want 16.04 without Hardware Enablement, you can download 16.04.1 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/
<dreamcat4> my graphics is screwed up on 4.8 (because ASPEED didn't get around to fix it yet)
<dreamcat4> thanks
<dreamcat4> actually ... this explain also makes me a great help for other broken driver back in 14.04.x
<dreamcat4> (which was a dvb tuner card)
<dreamcat4> they should call it 'hardware breakage' instead of 'hardware enablement'
<tony1> dreamcat4: installing ubuntu-gnome 17.04 actually fixed some driver issues for me but the upgrade processes caused issues and I needed to install clean.
<dreamcat4> unfortunately only LTS release has the live kernel patching... (at least for the time being)
<elopio> jbicha: Hello! Like a month ago I sent you an email about the ubuntu testing days on fridays. We are talking about ubuntu flavours, and we would like to talk about gnome too, with you.
<elopio> it's just a relaxed talk, 30 minutes tops. Like this one about mate: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75zgIVHkXRA
<elopio> jbicha: would you like to join us one of the following fridays?
<tony1> with 17.04 where did the option go to right click and umount a share that is shown on the desktop?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-16
<ernstp> yey, someone finally fixed https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=857995
<ubot5> Debian bug 857995 in gdm3 "respawn loop due to insufficient permissions" [Serious,Fixed]
<ernstp> that's not in Ubuntu yet right? can't check right now...
<jbicha> ernstp: one part of the fix is in 17.10 Alpha "artful", but it's not in any Ubuntu stable releases yet
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm surprised the SRU team let LP: #1687444 through since it's a mega-bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687444
<jbicha> meanwhile, a different SRU Team member questioned me about LP: #1689371 and LP: #1688702 (when my test case was only the first line listed there)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1689371 in gnome-desktop3 (Ubuntu Zesty) "Update gnome-desktop3 to 3.24.2" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689371
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1688702 in gnome-maps (Ubuntu Zesty) "/usr/bin/gjs-console:11:g_slice_free_chain_with_offset:g_list_free:maps_contact_store_dispose:g_object_unref:release_native_object" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688702
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-17
<darkxst> jbicha covered under the MRE?
<jbicha> darkxst: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/05/16/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t09:16 (until 15:16)
<jbicha> the important part is that the SRUs were accepted
<darkxst> I meant the kde plasma one
<jbicha> darkxst: you don't object to us closing gnome-shell/trusty bugs, right?
<darkxst> from a quick glance I would have queried the first one on the basis of the test case ;)
<darkxst> so long as they are not rejecting them ;)
<darkxst> what is the EOL for trusty? April or July?
<jbicha> April, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2017-March/004211.html
<darkxst> regardless we are not going to be fixing trusty bugs now
<darkxst> so yes I am fine with closing trusty bugs
<darkxst> technicaly gnome updates should be covered under MRE also and not need proper SRU's?
<jbicha> I think KDE or Kubuntu has some kind of CI/automated testing that GNOME doesn't have?
<darkxst> or did they can the MRE's in my absence
<jbicha> but yes, Laney was arguing that GNOME used to have a micro-release exception until SRU policy was rewritten
<darkxst> CI testing is great for build failures not general user testing
<darkxst> autopilot never really succeeded totally in the UI testing side
<darkxst> and its useless on gnome-shell anyway!
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#New_upstream_microreleases
<jbicha> (changed in 2015)
<darkxst> GNOME passes most of those except the last one
<darkxst> autopkgtest coverage is minimal and only maybe a dozen packages have tests
<darkxst> I have to pop out for dinner, will be back in a couple of hours
<jbicha> I think most of GNOME does not really have tests?
<darkxst> GNOME seem to be back tracking on the "installed tests" that enable autopkgtests
<darkxst> yeh its a mixed bag when it comes to build time tests, some have very good coverage
<darkxst> a lot have average/questionable coverage
<darkxst> and some have minimal
<darkxst> but certainly build time test coverage is much higher than what autopkgtests can do.
<darkxst> anyway gtg, will be back
<jbicha> ok, thanks
<darkxst> jbicha, back
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-19
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Guest43083> Hello?
<darkxst> jbicha, finally heard back from GUADEC, talk was rejected again
<jbicha> darkxst: :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-20
<ilya_lipnitsky> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-21
<jbicha> darkxst: we made progress on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOME/MIR_List this week
<darkxst> jbicha, great!
<darkxst> what was the outcome with mozjs/gjs security support?
<darkxst> I have about 3 different libgweather crashes taking down gnome-shell on a regular basis ;(
<jbicha> darkxst: see the comment from Security on LP: #1683937
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1683937 in mozjs38 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] mozjs38" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683937
<jbicha> darkxst: I've had to use GNOME on X more often because of that :(
<jbicha> I guess we should switch to Wayland by default soon
<darkxst> jbicha, probably not while gnome-shell is so unstable!
<jbicha> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-05-18
<tdaitx> hi, I need help with a dconf related issue that is affecting openjdk.
<tdaitx> It seems dconf reports a wrong scale-factor, but I have no idea what causes that in the first place, LP: #1765914
<tdaitx> let me know if the discussion should be done in another channel
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1765914 in openjdk-lts (Ubuntu) "Java windows and fonts are huge running in openjdk-11-jre" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765914
<jbicha> tdaitx: we don't really handle Java or that scale factor setting in this channel, maybe #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-devel
<tdaitx> jbicha: ok, going to try desktop, thanks!
<tane> hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-05-11
<sharpertool> Good morning channel
<nael_n> What's the difference between #ubuntu-gnome and #ubuntu-desktop?
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-05-13
<sharpertool> @nael_n - apparently #ubuntu-desktop has people in it
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-05-15
<oliver_> hm it would be interesting to get a list of GNOME apps which are available as snaps
<oliver_> I'm aksing asking because I'm potentially interested in at try to build/maintain a GNOME snap app
<oliver_> snaps seems to a quite good app format btw
<oliver_> hm
<oliver_> so if anyone have info about it I'm interested
